# Thanks Tug!



## DianeH (Apr 12, 2006)

I was just notified that I won!  It sure pays to take the time to write a review.  I am not computer literate so don't feel I can contribute much to Tug in that area but by writing a review I feel I am helping out in a small way.

Sure hope I win the banked week!  That would be way-cool!

Thanks again Tug!
Diane


----------



## Keitht (Apr 12, 2006)

What resort is the review for?  It might help to give others an indication of what makes a 'good' review as far as the powers that be at TUG are concerned.


----------



## DianeH (Apr 12, 2006)

The review was for the El Moro El Cid in Mazatlan.

I think the winner is randomly selected among the reviewers during a specific time period.  Just as the winner of the banked week.

Diane


----------



## EileenSRN (May 3, 2006)

Not quite, first you have to write a review that meets the criteria for an award. Not all reviews make it into the first leg.
Congrats on your good writing!


----------



## camachinist (May 3, 2006)

See Diane, kharma has a way of working out...

Congratulations! 

Pat


----------



## DianeH (May 18, 2006)

Oh I just saw the replies from Eileen and Pat.  Sheesh, I really needed this!  Thanks so much.

Diane


----------

